# Difference Between Velveteen and Rex



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello. It's me again. I was wondering what the difference is between Velveteen and Rex coats. I'm wondering because two of my rats have very similar coats and whiskers, but I'm not sure what category they would fall under. 

Also, one of them have the curly/wavy fur on half of her back, but her head is more like a standard rat. Is that normal?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

*has



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rex - Typically they have curly fur, However this isn't true for all and they can have very wavy fur. Co-Dominant mutation.

Velveteen - Typically has slightly wavy fur, and is usually very plush feeling (like a velveteen rabbit). I believe it can have curls. Recessive Mutation.

I would say they are both rexes since Velveteen is usually rare, it hasn't even been standardized in most rat clubs yet. Like all things there are high quality rexes and low quality rexes. High quality (show quality) is very hard to find, and usually it's only in males since males normally hold their curls better.

For your girl, she could just be a low quality rex. Does she have the crinkly whiskers? Niko, my rex boy, has Very tight curls on his back but on the rest of his body they aren't really there. (he still has wavy fur though). He does though have very crinkly whiskers.


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

They both have really curly whiskers. Both of them only have slight waves in their fur though. They don't really have curls.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

And thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is difficult to answer as there are still folks out there that believe that velveteen is simply a poor rex. I personally disagree, though it is a semi-accurate way to describe them. They have rex-like qualities, only much more subtle.


----------

